# hr21-100 vs hr21-700 whats the difference



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

HR21-100 DVR vs HR21-700 DVR 
Whats the difference between the 100 and the 700


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The layout inside is different. Other than that they are exactly the same and function exactly the same. 

You can add the HR21-200 to the list too.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1598287 said:


> The layout inside is different. Other than that they are exactly the same and function exactly the same.
> 
> You can add the HR21-200 to the list too.


If you had a choice between the 100 200 700 which one would it be.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jorb said:


> If you had a choice between the 100 200 700 which one would it be.


IMO it does not matter. Like I said before they are all the same.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1598293 said:


> IMO it does not matter. Like I said before they are all the same.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

are the 21 series like the 20 series where - numbers indicate manufacturer?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

As to the HR20-700, vs HR20-100, the -700 is noisier because it has open vents on the top, and you can hear the hard drive loudly clickly. As to the -100, the vents are on the side, and it is much quieter. For a bedroom this is important. I believe the 21 series is the same way.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jal said:


> As to the HR20-700, vs HR20-100, the -700 is noisier because it has open vents on the top, and you can hear the hard drive loudly clickly. As to the -100, the vents are on the side, and it is much quieter. For a bedroom this is important. I believe the 21 series is the same way.


None of my receivers makes much noticeable noise, including my HR20-700. That one is installed in my son's bedroom, in fact.


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

After a little research, due to the fact that my HR20 just died, I found out some information on the similarities/differences between the HR20 and HR21. According to a D* supervisor, the 100 number and 700 number corresponds to the factory where the unit is made. The HR20 has a built-in ATSC tuner, the HR21 does not. The HR20 supports satellite and ATSC, the HR21 is satellite only.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Mac user said:


> After a little research, due to the fact that my HR20 just died, I found out some information on the similarities/differences between the HR20 and HR21. According to a D* supervisor, the 100 number and 700 number corresponds to the factory where the unit is made. The HR20 has a built-in ATSC tuner, the HR21 does not. The HR20 supports satellite and ATSC, the HR21 is satellite only.


That is correct but DIRECTV just released an add on unit (AM21) for the HR21's that will give it OTA tuners.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mac user said:


> After a little research, due to the fact that my HR20 just died, I found out some information on the similarities/differences between the HR20 and HR21. According to a D* supervisor, the 100 number and 700 number corresponds to the factory where the unit is made. The HR20 has a built-in ATSC tuner, the HR21 does not. The HR20 supports satellite and ATSC, the HR21 is satellite only.


Actually the 100 and 700 are not the factory but the manufacturer. The HR21 has a companion module called an AM21 that provides ATSC support for the HR21. You can order an AM21 for $50 from DirecTV.


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

the HR21-100 is made by RCA/Thompson
The HR21-700 is made by PACE Electronics
the HR21-200 is made by Samsung

I've heard more problems come out of the HR21-100's in our returns department.
If i had a choice I'd prefer to have the 200 series or the 700 series.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR21-100 is the newest member of the family, so you would "hear" more about returns, regardless of whether there were more returns, right?


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1599725 said:


> That is correct but DIRECTV just released an add on unit (AM21) for the HR21's that will give it OTA tuners.


Since my HR20 died, and I needed to replace it, I chose the HR21(just ordered it today). However, since the HR20 already has the ATSC tuner, should I just reorder the HR20? Why should I spend $50 for the AM21? Any thoughts?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Mac user said:


> Since my HR20 died, and I needed to replace it, I chose the HR21(just ordered it today). However, since the HR20 already has the ATSC tuner, should I just reorder the HR20? Why should I spend $50 for the AM21? Any thoughts?


What do you mean you ordered an HR21 today?

Did you not get it replaced by DIRECTV?


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1599811 said:


> What do you mean you ordered an HR21 today?
> 
> Did you not get it replaced by DIRECTV?


I called D* and ordered a new box. I'm paying for shipping only. Will be sent out in a day or two, should I just stay with the HR20?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Mac user said:


> I called D* and ordered a new box. I'm paying for shipping only. Will be sent out in a day or two, should I just stay with the HR20?


you don't have a choice with what they send usually.


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> you don't have a choice with what they send usually.


Spoke with a "resolution" specialist or supervisor, who gave me the option. I chose the HR21, but after reading about the need for a AM21 for OTA, not sure I made the right choice.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mac user said:


> Spoke with a "resolution" specialist or supervisor, who gave me the option. I chose the HR21, but after reading about the need for a AM21 for OTA, not sure I made the right choice.


Call them back. The may send an AM21 to you free


----------

